# Help



## Mushroom (6 mo ago)

My baby rats arent eating I had 12 babies 5 days ago and 3 randomly died and only 2 have milk bellies the rest look very hungry and are very loud the mother rat is trying to feed them I think but I'm not sure. I have also tried to hand feed them but all of them refused to eat it. Please help


----------



## mudkipclove (Mar 13, 2021)

What kind of formula are you hand feeding them with? What are you doing to get the milk into their mouths? 

I don't have any experience with feeding newborn rats, but I found this article. 









The Pittsburgh Rat Lovers Club & Rescue - How to feed Orphaned Baby Rats or Mice


By Lindsay Pulman with notes & photos by Lisa Dunsey Call the pet stores to see if any of them have nursing moms with young pinkies, as rats will take in other rat babies very easily. That may be your best option - either buy the nursing Mom with the idea that you can return her with her own




www.pittsburghratloversclub.org





It looks like soy-based human milk formula or kitten milk is what you are supposed to feed them. It looks like they have a passage about how to get them to drink milk from a crease on your palm. 

I have also heard that you can feed small baby animals milk from a paintbrush. You can get a "water painting" brush and fill it with milk, or use a regular brush. It might be easier than a plastic syringe because they're so small. I personally feel like it may work better but again I have no experience with this. 

I do know that caring for baby animals is very hard and that many of them may not make it. It's not your fault if some of them don't make it. Just do your best and take care of yourself. 

Does the mom seem to be taking care of them?


----------

